

Sorry Gartner – NABD customer engagement solution has done it - nabd
http://www.nabdsys.com

======
nabd
According to Gartner:"An important evolution in the market is the as-yet-
unsuccessful attempt to create a single business application that joins two
sets of capabilities, such as the following: A customer record, the database
and business process rules that enable agents The communications and context
routing (for example, email, chat) that enable customers"

NABD has made a good progress in this direction with its integrated BMP
engine, routing rules engine, collaboration framework, and multi-channel
unified experience.

